# Awesome metal modeling by Guillermo Rojas Bazan



## Vertigo (Jun 20, 2012)

This is probably old news to most of you, but I just found this guy's models on the internet.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO-_ffOqDFg_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2012)

I've seen this guy's work before going back quite a few years. Has his own website.HOME


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link to his website. I wish I had a 10th of his talent. I read some where that he may make a "How to Manual" or something like that, in the future. I would sure like to know how. I was pretty good with sheet metal in my days, but now I feel insignificant.


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a new one for me, and a great source of info for a project planned for the next GB 

Thanks for posting mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2012)

Equally interesting to me would be to see his reference library.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2012)

Pretty sure some of his work is posted on the forum somewhere. That being said it always amazes me everytime I see it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Pretty sure some of his work is posted on the forum somewhere. That being said it always amazes me everytime I see it.



http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/rojas-bajan-15541.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/scratch-builds-26616.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/scratchbuilt-aluminium-14694.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2012)

Seen a lot of his work over the years, and it never fails to amaze. That B-17 is incredible !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still drooling.


----------

